# Track Design Web Site - Loads of ideas



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Since were talking about track building...........I found this on a British slot forum. These pages have dozens of slot track designs. Grouped by table length. From an 8' table to a 43' table!! MaMa Mia. Most are designed for 1/32, but it can be a good jumping off point for those looking for ideas of tracks to build. Or those who just like to dream of a second track (like me). enjoy mj 

http://ux5490.us/


----------

